# Sennheiser K3U/ME40



## falcon (Feb 26, 2005)

We have three old Sennheiser K3U/ME40 mics that we want to use for area miking. I know they use the old K3U batteries to run as if it has an inline phantom power on it, but there is a 3-way switch on it. It has 1, 2, and 3 written in roman numerals and we can't figure out what it does. As far as I know the ME40 is the cardoid capsule on it, but if I'm wrong, let me know. Anyway, if someone can tell me what the switch does and how it works, that will be great.

here's a pic of the mic http://www.digitalvideo.com/mic/images/condensr/sen_me40.jpg


----------



## avkid (Feb 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=7303859268&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW&tc=photo

http://www.digitalvideo.com/mics.html


----------



## falcon (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks AVkid but I've already explored those sites. I did find one site with the specs of the mic so thanks for helping.

For those interested the specs are here:
http://www.donlinte.com/level2/level3/me40.htm


----------

